# Chen Style Tai Chi in Brooklyn, NY



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 6, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, is there anyone who teaches or does anyone know of Chen Style being taught in Brooklyn.  Guang Yi Ren teaches in Manhattan, but I've yet to see anyone teaching this style anywhere in this borough.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Guang Yi Ren


 
He is supposed to be very very good too. 

I do not know of any teachers in Brooklyn, but let me check and see what I can find.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2007)

Maybe this will help
http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=martial-arts&near=Brooklyn,+NY&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=martial-arts&near=Brooklyn,+NY&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title

The Brooklyn Tai Chi center claims they teach Chen, but I know nothing about them. Actually they are claiming to be teaching Yang, Chen and Wu  I will make no further comment 
http://www.brooklyntaichicenter.com/default.asp


----------



## AceBedford (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello,

 Since we're on the topic of schools in Brooklyn, NY i would like to ask a few questions.. I am planning to shoot a low budget film at the end of the summer and need to find a teacher or school in Brooklyn, NY that teaches Korean Hapkido.. the style isn't exactly set in stone but i need to find a style that looks both good on film and is effective for take downs and hand to weapon combat and from all the demo's i seen of this art i am impressed with it.. also I'm looking for a good katana fighting art as i have parts that involve it.. remember the student isn't going to be learning the whole art but rather parts need for the choreography in the film and i am open to suggestions as to what art or arts to choose.. it is also important that schools for this art are available in Brooklyn NY or at least a good teacher who would be willing to help me with the choreography..

Thank You
Ace Bedford :asian:


----------

